# Passing on a request from a fellow forumite



## An Ankoù (5/4/22)

A member of the UK site called Buffer's Brewery is coming to NSW on Saturday and wan't to know what to ask his daughter to get in for him. I suggested he join this forum, but it takes a day or so to sign up I think.
Here's his post. If anyone answers, I'll PM him your responses. Thanks in advance.

_It’s been 3 years since I last visited my daughter and grandkids in Curl Curl, NSW (just north of Sydney). She wants to get some cans of beer in for me (bless ) from the local bottlo which used to stock a good range of oz and nz beers. I like IPA hazy and clear. Any suggestions please so I can send her a shopping list and have a few nice beers ready for when I arrive._


----------



## BrewLizard (7/4/22)

Hazies are easier to get than west coast IPAs right now. Try Feral Biggie Juice or Colossal Mind Harvest.

Edit: anything Black Hops is good too -- Hornet, Pale Ale, Neverland.


----------



## An Ankoù (7/4/22)

Thanks @BrewLizard I'll pass that on.


----------



## Feldon (7/4/22)

An Ankou, looks like your mate from England might be line for an epic Sydney pub crawl to discover our best current offerings that suit his palate. Maybe let us know what he discovers. Would be interesting to hear an outsider's view on our beers.


----------



## An Ankoù (7/4/22)

Feldon said:


> An Ankou, looks like your mate from England might be line for an epic Sydney pub crawl to discover our best current offerings that suit his palate. Maybe let us know what he discovers. Would be interesting to hear an outsider's view on our beers.


That sounds like a great idea. I'll pass it on straight away.


----------



## scomet (10/4/22)

Sorry An missed your post, anything from Modus Operandi is brilliant but the 'Former Tenant Red' is a stunning IPA. Modus is a local Sydney brewery, this beers named in honour of the former tenant of the premises who is in prison for his pot plantation!


----------



## blacktop™ (12/4/22)

There’s some excellent breweries in brookvake that are walking distance from curl curl.

Nomad, 7th day, bucketty’s, dad & daves and 4 pines.

There’s quakers hat in manly vale that is very close to curl curl and if you fancy a drive up to Newport, modus operandi, as mentioned has some excellent beers. Having said that, modus haven’t done a whole lot lately since DJ left and started mountain culture, probably the best brewery in Australia.


----------



## Sleepy Weasel (12/4/22)

Heh. I grew up in North Curl Curl, and went to Manly Boys' High, many long years ago, so I'm getting a kick.
In Melbourne these days.


----------



## An Ankoù (12/4/22)

Thanks all.
I'm going to do what I should have done earlier and send a link to this thread to BuffersBrewery.
And here's Buffer's thread:





SOS to ozzy brewers


It’s been 3 years since I last visited my daughter and grandkids in Curl Curl, NSW (just north of Sydney). She wants to get some cans of beer in for me (bless 😍) from the local bottlo which used to stock a good range of oz and nz beers. I like IPA hazy and clear. Any suggestions please so I can...




www.thehomebrewforum.co.uk


----------



## Feldon (20/4/22)

Seems old Buffers hit town last night...


----------



## Feldon (25/4/22)

At least he found the dunnies...


----------



## blacktop™ (25/4/22)




----------



## Feldon (19/5/22)

But he bounces back does Buffers. 

Here he is next morning catching a wave at Curl Curl beach.

Not easy with a beer gut. Champ.


----------



## Feldon (19/5/22)

Then it was back into Sydney in the evening, eager to reunite with some friendly new mates he’d met in Oxford Street.


----------



## An Ankoù (19/5/22)

Haha. I reminded Buffers that you guys were waiting for some comments on which beers he'd enjoyed and thoughts on the beer in general. He promised to get back to us with that. Thanks again for all your suggestions and great photos.


----------

